# APR Presents the 1.2 TSI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the 1.2 TSI ECU Upgrade!










*Product Page*: http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_12tsi.html

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the 1.2 TSI / TFSI engine! APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.

The ECU’s Continental SIMOS 10.x engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR's Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque across the entire power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases turbocharger boost pressure and optimizes ignition timing, lambda and more to produce higher output. Using APR’s proprietary high-speed data logging suite, the calibration team closely monitored the effects of these changes to help ensure an enjoyable driving experience.

APR’s ECU Upgrades provides an excellent leap in horsepower and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. This results in an exciting and powerful upgrade, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world!

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR ECU upgrade is one of the best horsepower-per-dollar modifications for the 1.2T engine. The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 168 ft-lbs of torque and 133 horsepower with 98 RON octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 37 ft-lbs of torque and 26 horsepower. Even higher figures were achieved using race fuel!

*Acceleration Enhancements:*








Beyond horsepower and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle has been reduced.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*








APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved.

*Speed Limiter:*








APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun.

*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*








APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking saystem, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track.

*Dyno Charts*










*More Charts*
Crank | Wheel | Gain Over Stock - 95 RON
Crank | Wheel | Gain Over Stock - 98 RON
Crank | Wheel | Gain Over Stock - 108 RON

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

86, 90 & 105 HP | 115 FT-LBS - Stock - 95 RON as Reported by VAG
115 HP | 134 FT-LBS - Stock - 98 RON as Measured by APR
129 HP | 161 FT-LBS | +20 HP @ 3,600 RPM | +29 FT-LBS @ 3,500 RPM - APR Stage 1 - 95 RON
133 HP | 168 FT-LBS | +26 HP @ 3,700 RPM | +37 FT-LBS @ 3,550 RPM - APR Stage 1 - 98 RON
137 HP | 170 FT-LBS | +28 HP @ 4,000 RPM | +38 FT-LBS @ 3,700 RPM - APR Stage 1 - 108 RON

_- APR recommends and tuned with Sunoco GT 260 for 100 AKI mode and Sunoco GT 260 Plus for 104 AKI mode. Never use lower octane than specified by the mode.
- Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by VW. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
- Reported wheel figures measured on APR Australia's in house Dynapack Dynamometer with an Australian Spec Polo DSG (105 HP), using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures are estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results may vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, other variables and other modifications._

*The APR Development Difference*

*APR DirectPort Programming:*








APR's proprietary DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 10.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, can gain direct access to APR's latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled and reverted to the factory unmodified stock software file at any time!

*APR ECU Explorer:*








APR's proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR's Calibration Engineers exceptional access to the vehicle's entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by many tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR's ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It's capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second.

*APR ECU Composer:*








APR's proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR's Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for many tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level with APR's Quick Flashing. APR's Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU in seconds, rather than waiting lengthy periods of time between each flash, making testing various changes much easier.

*APR ECU Assembly:*








APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this often allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate without the need for external manual controllers.

*Application Guide*


Application Guide

1.2 TSI / TFSI - Engine code CBZ.

Audi A1
Audi A3 (MK2 / 8P)
Seat Altea (5P)
Seat Ibiza (MKIV)
Seat Leon (MKII)
Seat Toledo (MKIII)
Skoda Fabia (MKII)
Skoda Octavia (MKII)
Skoda Rapid (NH1/NH3)
Skoda Roomster
Skoda Yeti (5L)
VW Beetle (MKII)
VW Caddy (MKIII / 2K)
VW Golf (MKVI)
VW Jetta (MKVI)
VW Transporter / Kastenwagen
VW Polo (MKV)
VW Touran (III)
VW Vento
_- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- The first three letters of the vehicle's engine code are written on white bar code sticker on the side of the engine.
- Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle's ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer._

*How to Purchase*








Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.

Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle's ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*







All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.[/img]


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Is this software uograde available for the CJZ engine family?


----------

